# strange white bulge



## dvorak (Mar 12, 2012)

I just noticed today a strange white bulge on one of my Glowlight Danios. It wasn't there yesterday, but I have noticed this fish being loner. He tends to hide behind a tall rock we have and doesn't even come out to eat when i feed. 
Also when he does swim around (usually in a little circle behind the rock) he swims slow and awkward, and kind of at a tilt, not straight up and quickly like the other Danios.
In the image it's right above his pectoral fin and right behind the gills.
Larger image: http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/1717/img76542.jpg

*UPDATE*
Now the bulge is gone but now his under side looks funny.
Larger images:
http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/9238/img76722.jpg
http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/3856/img76812.jpg
http://img805.imageshack.us/img805/511/img76822.jpg


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

In one of the pics that white spot looks red.
I would say that it started out as a cyst or infection or fungus from a wound in that area - that is the white part. The redness then comes from further infection and destruction of deeper underlying infection.
You may want to take the fish out and put it in quarantine and treat with some melafix and salt and see what happens. do lots of water chnages for the sick fish.

I recently had a betta with a wound from a tetra bite and it started out as white tissue which finally turned to red open areas.I got that all cleared up and she developed dropsy and died
Sometimes it takes a bit of playing around to find the right antibiotic or treatment for wounds.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i wouldn't suggest treating for anything unless you are pretty sure of what it is you are treating......not sure what it is myself...try finding it here...

http://www16.2cah.com/


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

seems to be a bunch of ads


----------

